# New S5 soon (gen 3)?



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Cavendish hinted strongly that he was about to get a new more aero bike, so he can't be talking about an R5, and timing seems right as gen 2 has been around an unusually long time.
Any dealer rumors, half-pics on instagram etc yet?
Normally I'd say it must be coming pretty soon if riders are hinting, but Cav talks more freely than most and it seems like it may well be as late as the traditional Tour-time release....


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Crossing my fingers


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Time for an update for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Now pretty much every other manufacturer has trotted out a new aerobike, including some that now have wedged in two updates since the current S5 launched.
And from Cervelo? Despite what sounded like Cav hints that a new design was coming? Nothing. Seriously odd, from the company best known for low drag.
Totally ceding that title to Specialized.


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

I don't have a dog in the hunt, but the my bet is the only thing the current S5 gives up to the new ones is age. Really a tuff design to make any major improvements on other than discs and or internally routed cables/hoses (which I have very mixed feeling about any way).


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

New one is being tested currently at the wind tunnel. Will be out next year


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Announcement will be made this month


----------



## Emilio700 (Sep 28, 2010)

Ordered my 58cm 2019 S5 disc frameset in Dec. Black/white colorway. Arrived already. Still waiting for my optional bits: 42cm bars, 12cm stem, zero offset post, aeroaxle option (no q/r).

Swapping bits from my 2017 S3 Disc:
R9100 Dura Ace Di2
wide 45mm LightBicycle tubeless / DT240 wheelset
Spec Romin Evo S-Works seat
9100 D/A pedals
Conti GP5000 tubeless 700x25

Adding:
Dura Ace R9100-P cranks w/powermeter
Contemplating blip shifter in center span of bars. Cable guides underneath might make that simple. Nice for climbing on the tops.
Also planning to 3D print my own mounts for Cateye 800 light and Garmin Edge 520. Something lower profile and tucked out of the air stream better that the OEM mount.

S3 is 17.4 lbs IIRC. Hoping the S5 isn't heavier.

I'll start a new thread in this section when it's built.


----------

